# Kcress31 Video and picture thread - 2010 Bobcat A300 with 10 ft Kage plow



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Made my first video today with my new camera. I was out in our Bocat A300 today and thought some of you guys would like to see what it is like from the inside. We are getting dumped on right now and we are expecting 20 - 30 cm in the next 24 hours. I thought we were done with winter for the year. I will be posting more videos here as I make them so stay tuned.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks good. Being able to plow in both directions is very productive.

Keep the snow up there.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow looks like you got a lot. Good luck with all the snow as stated earlier please keep it up there.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is another video I made last night. This time I put the camera on the windshield and the results were much better. I kept this one short. It is still snowing here and I will be out again tonight. This vid shows the Bobcat backblading and assisting the other machines. I wish I could add some music without getting in trouble with the copyright police. Enjoy.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is another video of our Bobcat pushing some deep heavy snow. It's only 5 minutes long. I wish I had the camera a month ago when I was stacking snow with our 980 H. Over the next month or so I am hoping to get some videos of a 988 H doing some work. Stay tuned.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Snow rolls off that Kage good. Looks like you're paying a fortune for gas up north as well.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the sign thats says; "Caution Falling Snow". If you could get that off the building I'll buy it off ya


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

What was the button you pushed when you turned the skid loader around in the dock area?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The button I pushed was to switch it from All wheel steering mode to skid steer mode. We run our A 300 in All wheel mode 95 % of the time.

Gas here is rediculous, it hit 1.40 / litre yesterday. Were lucky that only 2 of our trucks are gas.

As far as keeping the snow up north, it looks like the storm we were supposed to get today is going to miss us and hit the Sudbury nickel belt with 25+ cm.

If the sign goes missing Iwill know where to look.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

after seeing the motion of the machine in the 2nd and 3rd video im really amazed at the difference an all wheel steer makes vs skid. you really never loose traction at all. are you running just standard tires?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I ordered the machine new with the bobcat severe duty tires and put about 100 studs in each tire. It gets pretty good traction but I am still considering dedicated snow tires. In the videos that I took that was probably the worst wet slippery snowfall we had for the winter. If I didn't have the studs my machine would have been useless. I have tried plowing in skidsteer mode a few times and boy what a difference the AWS makes.


----------



## FORDPLOWER1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have any videos with the box on? I am very interested in this plow and would like to see how the A300 pushes with a full box. tymusic


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet movies. I would also like to see one with the box attached


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I will see if I can find a video with the box attached and post it as soon as I can.


----------



## FORDPLOWER1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering if you have any updates?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a video of our bobcat pushing with the box on. I apologize for the length. It doesn't start (with the box on )until about 4 minutes. This was an unusually slippery and wet snowfall. Normally the bobcat pushes better than this. Right now I am heading out to plow again as we got about 5 - 10 cm last night. Enjoy.

HD link






or regular link


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*New moto cross video*

I have another video to share with you guys. It's not snow related but if you like motocross racing its pretty cool. I had one of my workers sons out on his kx 450 doing some laps on our track we have been working on in our pit for the last few years. Every year we keep making it bigger and better. The one longest jump on the track is about 70 - 100 ft long depending on where you land.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Sweet, love motcross


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

great video, he looks like a very good rider.......then he falls......around a easy turn. In all seriousness though, great jumps.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just purchased some new iron today. Hopefully we will have them in our yard next week and I will post some pics. Once we get it to work I will post some more videos. One loader is a new 2011 Cat 988 H high lift with a 10 yd rock bucket on it. 2 - new 740 B Cat 40 tonne Articulating rock trucks and a new 350 John Deere excavator with a 48 inch rock bucket and a 8000ft/lb hammer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

kcress31;1286467 said:


> Just purchased some new iron today. Hopefully we will have them in our yard next week and I will post some pics. Once we get it to work I will post some more videos. One loader is a new 2011 Cat 988 H high lift with a 10 yd rock bucket on it. 2 - new 740 B Cat 40 tonne Articulating rock trucks and a new 350 John Deere excavator with a 48 inch rock bucket and a 8000ft/lb hammer.


Living large! Congrats on the new purchases.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

kcress31;1286467 said:


> Just purchased some new iron today. Hopefully we will have them in our yard next week and I will post some pics. Once we get it to work I will post some more videos. One loader is a new 2011 Cat 988 H high lift with a 10 yd rock bucket on it. 2 - new 740 B Cat 40 tonne Articulating rock trucks and a new 350 John Deere excavator with a 48 inch rock bucket and a 8000ft/lb hammer.


That's some high $ stuff, congrats. The motocross track is also very cool.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

are we going to see a thread on "what size pusher fits on a 988H"?
Look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys. Hopefully will have some pics in a week. I do wonder how much snow could you push with something like a 988 and a 32 ft box.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally had some time to make a video. Enjoy. Here is our 988 doing a load and carry.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

How much tonnage are you feeding during a 12 hour shift? Is the loader running 24 hrs?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't really say how much tonnage, but it is a 24/7 operation and we will have 2-3 loaders 2 rock trucks and an excavator going steady very soon. I am hoping to have all of our other gear here by this weekend. I will post some more pics and videos as soon as I can.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is the link for another similar video from a different angle.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*New picture of our 350 excavator*

My John Deere sales rep sent me a picture of our new 350 excavator. We should have it in our yard on Monday. Just waiting for a few more options to get installed. We got it with an auto greaser, 8000 ft/lb NPK hammer, Thumb, wabasto heater, and a 48 inch rock bucket. Once we get it in our hands I will post more pics.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Our first piece finally arrived. We just got our 988 H today. Here are a few pics. I will post more when I get some time.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow what a beast congrats, hope it make lots of money for you.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Here are some more pics. I hope to post some more videos soon, stay tuned.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Holy sh*t! You gonna move mountains with that thing or what?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a vid of two of our loaders feeding a crusher. I had a chance to check out how much a full bucket was on our 988. A full heaped bucket of fine material was 20.25 metric tonnes. I will post more pics and vids as soon as I can.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing!!! Keep on posting awesome stuff!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

kcress31;1291514 said:


> Here is a vid of two of our loaders feeding a crusher. I had a chance to check out how much a full bucket was on our 988. A full heaped bucket of fine material was 20.25 metric tonnes.
> 
> That's about the best loader job there is, feeding a crusher. A lot better than having to load highway trucks everyday.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the rest of our gear. I have been to busy putting in too many hours to take any more vids but I hope to put my camera in the 988 and make some in cab videos soon.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a video link of our 988 loading one of our 740 B rock trucks. On a good shift we will move over 200 loads. I am still hoping to get the camera in loader soon. We are expecting our brand new new holland TV 6070 to be in in the next 2 weeks or so. I will post some pics and videos as soon as it gets here. We are putting a 8ft pronovost PXPL on one end and a Shoule 8 ft / 12 ft expandable pusher on the other end.


----------



## FORDPLOWER1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing that New Holland TV with the PXPL


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

How did I miss the shots of the new loader, haul trucks, and excavator. Awesome choices on equipment purchases.You have spent some serious money this summer work must be staying busy. I would love to be able to run that 988 for even a few passes.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally had time to make a video from inside our 988. Unfortunately the sound didn't turn out to well. I will change the sound settings next time.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

What are those rectangular things stuck to the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

JaimeG;1324399 said:


> What are those rectangular things stuck to the bottom of the bucket?


They are called MAWPS or mechanical attachable wear plates. There is about 30 on the bottom of the bucket that you can replace in a few minutes a piece. There is a small spring like clip inside them. The allow us to have very little downtime when doing and bucket repairs on the bottom. You can replace only the ones that are worn and there is no welding to be done.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great thread! You have some amazing equipment at your disposal.

What was this guy grossed out at? Looks like a HEAVY load!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

My New Holland dealer just sent me some pictures of our new TV 6070. We put a pronovost PXPL on the one end and a Shoule 8 - 12 ft expandable pusher on the other. Its too bad that the blower wasn't yellow as well. He is just waiting to put the shoule blade on the other end then he will be shipping to us in the next few days. I will post more pics once we get it here and I will make sure to get some videos up as well.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*New Holland 6070*

My dealer emailed me some better pictures of the new 6070 a few days ago and here they are. It is supposed to be in our yard this Wednesday.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great thread and awesome videos. We're due for a new pusher soon on our 3 Bobcat S250's and I'm trying to convince the owner to buy Kage's. These videos might help. 

Are you guys hiring by chance? Haha. You make me miss running a John Deere 555G loader every day. Thumbs Up


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks. The Kage works well for us. I really liked the idea of no moving parts. When I bought the kage it was either that or a Horst blade. I was initially looking at another Kage for our new holland but I thought it would get in the way when we were using the 6070 to do some blowing on our commercial lots. The Shoule that we have on the front is expandable from 8-12 feet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking TV. The Houle is one heavy built blade when you see it in person. I don't think you could buy a better setup for pushing and blowing.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Stay tuned I will have the unit in our yard today and I will post some better pics.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive pictures and videos. You have some really nice stuff.
Any overhead views of the gravel pit?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1329237 said:


> Nice looking TV. I don't think you could buy a better setup for pushing and blowing.


Nice.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some better pictures I was able to take in our yard yesterday.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

That tractor is sweet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

am I correct that the rear blower you have can blow snow driving forwards and backwards?
looks like the hatch door moves. 

your really expanding your snow fleet. looks great.


----------



## LightningBG (Oct 14, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1333286 said:


> am I correct that the rear blower you have can blow snow driving forwards and backwards?
> looks like the hatch door moves.


Yeah, that whole top part flips around towards the back. Can be used as a scraper or blower (but not real deep snow (6-8")).


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing how well this unit is going to work this winter. This is our first AG tractor and blower. I am sure there will be a learning curve for a few snowfalls. 
Here are a few more pics of the tractor and one of our newest 2011 2500 GMC pickup. I really like the pusher shoes on the side because they oscillate and automatically adjust to the contour of the pavement. The pusher can power angle and you can also fold the side back 180 degrees so you can use it to windrow if you want.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few more pics. The new truck wouldn' post for some reason.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

I just missed seeing your TV in person. I recognized the dealers buildings in the pic ( 15 mins from my place) and I was just there this week. You went a long way from home to buy it.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

bi-directional;1333922 said:


> I just missed seeing your TV in person. I recognized the dealers buildings in the pic ( 15 mins from my place) and I was just there this week. You went a long way from home to buy it.


Yeah it was a ways to go get it but the dealer was so helpfull and knowledgeable it was worth the trip. We should have it in action tomorrow as we are expecting 10 - 15 cm.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of a new bucket we just bought for our 988. It is a heavy duty granite bucket with 8.3 yd capacity. It weighs over 17,000 lbs. This bucket will enable us to continue production while werebuild our 10 yd rock bucket. Hopefully next snowfall I will have some vids of the New Holland 6070 and blower in action.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I be the bucket was cheap, you going to take before and after pics of the bucket rebuild? How many hours did you get out of it?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We got about 2900 hrs on the last bucket and probably went through about 10 to 15 sets of teeth at about $ 1800 a set plus other wear items like segments and MAWPS. We moved about 1,500,000 tons of material with that bucket.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Are you guys doing the rebuild or having it done? Relining it, new cutting edge? Or just building up with weld?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We are sending to a local welding shop to be relined and rebuilt. I think the estimate was about $9000.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*New Holland with Pronovost PXPL video*

I finally had time to make some videos of our New Holland TV 6070 with the Pronovost PXPL doing some driveways and commercial lots. Here is the link to one short one. I will post more when I get some time.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How do you guys like the TV6070 and PXPL blower so far? Watching the video, I try to have the blowers throwing snow down wind whenever possible.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

So far so good. I am still learning the tricks of using a blower efficiently with wind and wet snow, gravel, slush, broken shear bolts, plugged shutes. Lots of fun. We did have a few issues with the tractor hydraulics. The blower wouldn't lift off the ground. Luckily our dealer came up and fixed the machine for us relatively quickly.

Sorry for the late response. I havent been on Plowsite since March. Way too busy at work.

Here is a link to a video I made. It is a video of 2 988 loaders double loading one of our 740 rock trucks.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of two new tri axle dump trucks we just bought. We had some custom made decals on the tailgates.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few pics of a new 40 ton 740 B articulated rock truck we just purchased in August.


----------



## Trites (Nov 23, 2012)

hey cress just wondering how you like the tractor and blower? how high can you stack with the frame mount box and does it have the weight to do long pushes with wet snow?have you tried using the blower on frozen pills of snow yet? any info is much appreciated.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the heavy equip.!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow you have some very nice stuff. I really like the Tailgates on the dumps. Is that your pit? Where does the 740 go? What are they doing? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Trites;1569200 said:


> hey cress just wondering how you like the tractor and blower? how high can you stack with the frame mount box and does it have the weight to do long pushes with wet snow?have you tried using the blower on frozen pills of snow yet? any info is much appreciated.


Sorry for the slow reply. I have been so busy this winter I haven't had to to go on plowsite for some time. The setup I have doesn't allow for much stacking. The new Holland usually has another loader working along with it to stack the snow if needed. The weight of the machine is decent for pushing I just wish I had a better winter tire on it. As far as frozen stuff goes I stay away from it as much as I can to save on shear bolts.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

ryde307;1569900 said:


> Wow you have some very nice stuff. I really like the Tailgates on the dumps. Is that your pit? Where does the 740 go? What are they doing? Sorry for all the questions.


We have 3 740 trucks that work at a local gold mine. The are handling various ore, waste and other jobs along with our 988H, 980 K, 980H loaders and our 350, 450 Deere excavators and our soon to be new Cat 390 DL. Here is a pic of our new 390. We are hoping to have it delivered to our jobsite in about 3 weeks.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We took delivery of our Cat 390 excavator yesterday. What a beast. Hopefull have it all together today and put it to work tomorrow.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some more 390 pics.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few pics of our new 980 K we just purchased. We will have a 7.5 yd gp bucket, 6 yd rock bucket and a set of forks for it once everything arrives.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are a few pics of our 980K beside a 992 Loader. What a difference in size.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

you sure have added a lot of nice equipment over the last few years... Are these purchases tied to some long term contracts? (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

blowerman;1634234 said:


> you sure have added a lot of nice equipment over the last few years... Are these purchases tied to some long term contracts? (if you don't mind my asking)


Pretty sure he's in the gold business. He bought those triaxle dump trucks just to haul his gold around! And when you have dump trucks full of gold you gotta figure out a way to keep the govt from taking it in taxes, so that's what all the equipment is for... write offs!



kcress31;1487540 said:


> Here are some pics of two new tri axle dump trucks we just bought. We had some custom made decals on the tailgates.


 Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Huh, not sure how I missed this thread in the past. 

Some very, very nice equipment. 

Regarding the first vid cleaning the loading dock, does it always take 4 minutes? That's a really long time.


----------

